# Paris tack all purpose saddle?



## marla (Jun 22, 2012)

So I need to get a new saddle, but Im only in highschool and have to pay for it by myself and I need a nice but cheap saddle. I was looking around and found the Paris Tack General Purpose Saddle. It seems perfect, but I was wondering if anybody has it and how it holds up!?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i've had a paris tack bridle and it fell apart in no time. i don't know about their saddles but if the bridlework is any indication, i would look for something else. 

have you considered a well made used saddle?


----------



## marla (Jun 22, 2012)

im still looking for one, all the reviews on the saddle were great, thanks!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Generally speaking any saddle that retails new for under $400 is going to be of questionable quality.

Check out ebay and your local craigslist for a quality used saddle. I have no idea what size you need but this Passier saddle is going for just $250: Passier Baum 16" Saddle w/ FREE SHIPPING! | eBay
That's a good brand that is already broken in and still has years of life left in it.


----------



## marla (Jun 22, 2012)

thatd be great if it was a 18 & had knee rolls :O(


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

stay far, far away from any of the cheap saddle packages like this. Not only will they have a very short life, but chances are they won't fit you or your horse very well either. I definitely agree with the advice of looking for a quality used saddle. I got my Stubben for $350 off ebay 2 years ago. It's 45 years old & still in beautiful condition. You'd be lucky to get 5 good years out of one of these cheaper saddles.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We don't know who writes those reviews, could be the sellers themselves.


----------

